# Passport



## Sean.Nicolas (Aug 16, 2013)

Please assist with the question. I’m moving back to the UK in November for good on a one way ticket. Will I have any issue at the airport, I hold a British passport and South African, and which should I travel on.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Sean.Nicolas said:


> Please assist with the question. I’m moving back to the UK in November for good on a one way ticket. Will I have any issue at the airport, I hold a British passport and South African, and which should I travel on.


I dont see why you would have an issue. You are a citizen of both countries and therefore neither country would mind if you stayed there. The only time a one way ticket would be an issue is if you are visiting a country on a tourist visa as they would then probably refuse you entry as you have no evidence that you will leave the country once your tourist visa expires.

You should always leave and enter SA on your SA passport as well as enter and leave the UK on your UK passport. It is illegal to do it any other way.


----------



## Sean.Nicolas (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sebetsi (Aug 17, 2013)

I think its better to use the British passport.


----------



## d123 (May 29, 2009)

Sebetsi said:


> I think its better to use the British passport.


It would be illegal for him to leave SA on the British passport.

Saartjies advice is correct, you leave SA on the SA passport and enter the UK on the UK passport.


----------

